# How does one change camera appearing under the poster's name?



## Rick (Jan 4, 2013)

My profile became available to be edited and I've got everything situated except this particular data field. Canonflex showed up first and after editing was enabled by the admin, Powershot something or nuther appears there now. I can't find this discussed anywhere and I don't know the name of the data field to do a proper search. Maybe this is something the Admin takes care of, I dunno know.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2013)

You cannot edit that field, but it changes (automatically) with your post count - more posts means a 'better' camera. It's just a coincidence that my post count equates to a 1D X and I actually _have_ a 1D X.


----------



## Zv (Jan 4, 2013)

You have to earn it!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 4, 2013)

Regardless of what it says, *Welcome to the Forum*! 

Yeah, it's a "badge of honor" thing. The more you participate, the better your camera "badge". I think it increments after each "milestone" of 10, 50, 100, 150, 200, 250 and then who knows? All I know is that I'm at 5DIII after 250. I'm guessing that once you get to 500 or 1000(??) it stops at the 1DX but I may be wrong. I'm sure someone else has it all totally nailed. You may also notice that there are yellow blocks there too. The blocks seem to show up with the badge changes. All I can tell you for sure is that you won't receive any checks in the mail based on your "seniority"! (At least I haven't yet, maybe others know the right handshake or something.) 8)

Enjoy your time here!!


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 4, 2013)

The steps get farther apart the higher you go. I've had the 1D Mark IV for a long time now.


----------



## Yehyaalhafidh (Jan 4, 2013)

Great that someone asked this! I was wondering exactly the same thing! 

Also, I trying to work out how I add my gear list underneath my posts like some people have?


----------



## Mooose (Jan 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's just a coincidence that my post count equates to a 1D X and I actually _have_ a 1D X.



A coincidence. Really?


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 4, 2013)

I got degraded from 5D mark 3 to M. 6D seems to be next, so I'll need another 400 posts for mark 3?   ;D


----------



## bchernicoff (Jan 4, 2013)

EYEONE said:


> The steps get farther apart the higher you go. I've had the 1D Mark IV for a long time now.



Uh oh, looks like you've been demoted...


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jan 4, 2013)

I wanna be an AE-1, like 'James at 16' had!


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 4, 2013)

Zv said:


> You have to earn it!


So can I earn a real 1D X the same way?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 4, 2013)

well_dunno said:


> I got degraded from 5D mark 3 to M. 6D seems to be next, so I'll need another 400 posts for mark 3?   ;D


Yeah, me too! Funny just as we start this thread, all the designations changed. I mention in a post above that I am a 5D Mark III and then _bam!_, I'm suddenly a EOS M. I just passed 300 and I'm still an EOS M so M doesn't roll over at 300 anyway. Time to start making bets on when 6D or whatever kicks in...

I guess we'll just have to keep posting in this thread over and over to see how it changes as the posts increase!


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like the Powershot G15


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Funny just as we start this thread, all the designations changed.



They have been changed periodically as new models are released. I supposed this thread reminded someone that models like the PowerShot S100 were no longer 'current', and some new cameras had been added to the lineup.


----------



## yogi (Jan 4, 2013)

i just read this thread also, and wondered what everyone was talking about also. i think big brother is watching.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, now that I've surpassed 300 posts, my lifetime goal has been reached. Scratch one thing off the bucket list! 8)


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 4, 2013)

The 1000th post earns the 1Dx marker, Even though I have no use for such a beastly camera.


----------



## Atonegro (Jan 4, 2013)

And how can I get a picture in my profile and my camera's under the posts ?

I only can find how to change my email, password and question...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2013)

Atonegro said:


> And how can I get a picture in my profile and my camera's under the posts ?
> 
> I only can find how to change my email, password and question...



See http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1440.0.


----------



## traveller (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone remember the Karma experiment? ;D 

Sorry, I didn't mean to open up that old can of worms. Go ahead, "smite" me - I don't care!!! :'(


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 4, 2013)

The various levels that users get to with more posts serve a secondary purpose, different permissions can be given at each level. 
Neuro is so high that he is able to pick his own name, he just happens to like the 1D X, but he could pick a 600mm f/4 II if he wanted. Of course, all of you with >7K posts would get it too


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 4, 2013)

I switched things up, added new models and whatnot. I couldn't get rid of the 1D Mark IV though... love that camera too much.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 4, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> I wanna be an AE-1, like 'James at 16' had!



You're now an AE-1!


----------



## Atonegro (Jan 4, 2013)

Atonegro said:


> And how can I get a picture in my profile and my camera's under the posts ?
> 
> I only can find how to change my email, password and question...




Hum....Found it....Sorry, did not read the stickies....


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Pieces Of E said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna be an AE-1, like 'James at 16' had!
> ...



The AE-1 was my second and last film SLR (my first was the Canon FTb). Loved them both. That was about 40 years ago


----------



## DrChemE (Jan 5, 2013)

Learned a lot from this post! I have just been enabled to change my profile info as well so gotta get to work. Lurking around for about a year, now finally joined! Thanks for the wonderful posts everyone.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> The AE-1 was my first serious camera, I bought it new in 1978, my mum signed the finance agreement for it, I still have the camera, and the finance agreement! It was £220 which equates to about £1,250, or around $2,000 in today's money, I paid for it with a paper round, actually two paper rounds! Now bearing that in mind can those vocal few stop moaning about the price of the 6D? ;D
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have my mum anymore, but I will never sell that camera.


I have two or three of the AE-1 program models, they don't get the chirp-squeek like the AE-1's have. I can often find them with a 50mm f/1.8 FD lens for $5 at garage sales. I have spare batteries, flash units, and I clean them up and test them to make great cameras for photography students. They are cheap, and good learning cameras. Our local junior college has a very strong photography program. I also have a bunch of Minolta SRT101's, but they tend to have reliability issues, particulary susceptable to lens issues.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was downgraded from a 5D3 to a 6D!


----------



## RC (Jan 5, 2013)

Dang, I just got smitten.  I'm now a 6D...was a 5D mk III.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2013)

Just think of the money you saved ;D


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 5, 2013)

I saved even more! I went from a 5DIII to a EOS M.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 5, 2013)

When I first noticed the camera models under each person's name I assumed that was the camera they owned. I thought, "Wow. That guy sure does know a lot for a Powershot user."


----------



## killerBEEcamaro (Jan 5, 2013)

i was wondering why users had different cameras on their signature and on underneath their username! that explains it!


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2013)

*Thanks everyone!!!*

Rick


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

I miss my all my cross AF points


----------



## insanitybeard (Jan 16, 2013)

I think I must have been naughty...... I've been deducted two yellow blocks..... I was on three but now it's only one...... Sorry Mr. Canon Rumors Sir..... I promise I won't do it again! :'(


----------



## insanitybeard (Jan 16, 2013)

;D They've mysteriously come back! How did that happen?!


----------



## J.R. (Jan 17, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > The steps get farther apart the higher you go. I've had the 1D Mark IV for a long time now.
> ...



Depends how you look at it ... APS-H to FF ... 45 AF points to 9 (only one x type) ...


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jan 30, 2013)

I just noticed my "camera" field has been changed to my all time favorite - the AE-1. Thank you Canon Rumours admins!


----------



## Apop (Jan 30, 2013)

so can the admins implement an option to put in Nikon/Sony under the name of someone who has a troll count of 5 ?


----------



## Northstar (Jan 30, 2013)

I think they should add a lens to the 1DX once you get to 2000, 3000, 4000...etc.

2000 posts would get you a "1DX - 200mm F2"....the 3000 is the 1DX 300mm 2.8....and the 4000 400mm2.8 ....etc. the 1DX with 1200mm would be the final and ultimate combo!!

I had a 5d3 now I'm back to a 7D...bummer. ;D


----------



## bseitz234 (Jan 31, 2013)

Northstar said:


> I had a 5d3 now I'm back to a 7D...bummer. ;D



Hey now, don't be hatin'. I like this 3-years-old piece of fast-burst tech.  

Similarly unrelated, I've been contemplating picking up a film camera, never had one, but I figure I have the lenses, and there's something so... tactile about film, I kind of want to experiment. Sounds like folks like the AE-1? ;-)


----------



## SPL (Jan 31, 2013)

Funny thread!,...I really like mine,..AE-Program! My first SLR! I was 13 years old. I still have it and it still works.


----------



## bseitz234 (Jan 31, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



Excellent point, thank you! Think b&h has both of those available... will have to have a gander.


----------

